# Shipping frogs in hot weather



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I've always shipped in colder weather and counted on heat pack helping to keep temps stable. Never had a frog or reptile arrive sick or injured. 

With the Holiday weekend and waiting on shipping supplies, I am shipping 6 boxes on Tuesday. I ordered the usual 40 hour heat pack I use, but I'm really scared to use it but also scared to not use it lol

I'm sure it depends on the route, but it's been pretty damn hot around here lately and I know it's like this all over. 

Fed Ex shipments overnight are exposed to the outdoor environment for at least an hour from what Sean Stewart has told me....so I am making sure temps are over 40 degrees at night along all routes. 

I don't think that's the problem. The problem is hot temps.

Any advice?

D


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's an old post of mine with some good information in it.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/20688-summer-shipping.html

PCM - Phase Change Material - gel packs are the way to go.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya i would do phase 22 panels.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel that high temperatures during shipping are more of a concern than low temperatures. In other words I'd rather end up cooling the box down too much than risk over heating. 

The stress related to high temperatures is going to kill an animal much quicker than cold IMO. So if the temperatures are going to be warm to hot on the other either end of the shipping don't concern yourself with the 40 degree outside temp they might experience. 

For example I shipped some frogs from NYC to Florida in March where the low here was 40 and the high there was 75 and didn't use any heat or cooling pack, and everything arrived in good condition. Although if I had had them phase packs would have been ideal for this situation.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Skip the heat panels in our box please.  No need in this weather (upper 50s at night, low 70s during the day). Maybe an ice pack if things don't cool down. Frogs will die from heat much faster than they will from cold in my experience.

Edit: Ahhhh John beat me to it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

agreed phase 22 are the way to go. they change phase (solid to liquid) at something like 72-74 degrees (if i remember corrrectly) so placing a pack that (in your case) would have just gone from liquid to solid in the package, would be ideal. 

james


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In a Phase 22 pack, the 22 is Celsius. 22 degrees Celsius is 71.6 degrees Fahrenheit. They do a great job of holding the temp at about 71 to 72 degrees F. Sorry, not trying to be picky, just explaining the "22".
As James said, place it into your box in the solid phase. It doesn't really work as a cooling pack, but more as a heat absorber. Or vice versa if you use it in the liquid phase.
Oh, and by the way, I've been in contact with the manufacturer. They are discussing making smaller orders available just for us froggers!!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! To anyone that bought frogs from me this week. I want to move these along to you guys ASAP. Everyone has been great but a couple newer people were interested in getting their frogs NOW! lol I've had frogs on hold for weather from some big breeders for a couple months at a time before. So just to make clear, I don't take chances with shipping and will only do so when I feel comfortable. If someone were to think I was holding out frogs on them and wanted me to just ship them with it being too hot than I'd be out money if they arrived dead. I want buyers to get their frogs fast too, but not if there is greater risk to frogs. 

I understand if someone buys an expensive baseball card online and is worried after 2 weeks that the seller ripped them off. This is different though and if I say something hasn't shipped yet it's because of a good reason why. Plus I keep constant communication and don't hide my phone number or email so I would hope no one worries.

I of course let everyone know when a package will ship so no surprises. I understand people can only be around to sign for packages at certain days, so I'll work around that too.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!
D


----------

